# What is your coolest bicycle? In your opinion.



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Not the rarest, oldest, or most expensive. But the one you think is the coolest bike in your collection.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2014)

My most recent one, until the next one shows up.....


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2014)

Ahhh hard question! I'd say my parade bike, '51 Goodyear Hiway Patrol. Also my best rider. Which is good because it's also the bike I have the most $$$$ in..... also the only one of my bikes "allowed" in the house 

Darcie


----------



## bike (Nov 19, 2014)

*and yours is?*

Here is mine
I wish to buy all early bicycles with 20" wheels and smaller ie 8 10 12 14 16 20 projects parts tires wheels etc.
Not partial to sidewalk bikes with odd proportions and soild tires but will consider them






PLEASE DO NOT PM OR POST but email

XHTC@YAHOO.COM

THANKS!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 19, 2014)

my hextube.


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 19, 2014)

*The Bike I ride every day and done 1000s of miles on*

This is my baby She is Trusted and True and I have done more miles than I can fathom. Been in Service since 2005.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2014)

catfish said:


> Not the rarest, oldest, or most expensive. But the one you think is the coolest bike in your collection.




And what's yours?  

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2014)

Lux Low said:


> This is my baby She is Trusted and True and I have done more miles than I can fathom. Been in Service since 2005.




Wow cool, that looks hard to ride!

Darcie


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> And what's yours?
> 
> Darcie




This one.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2014)

^^^Oh that's not even fair!

Darcie


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> ^^^Oh that's not even fair!
> 
> Darcie




Sorry, you asked.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2014)

Kool Kat!


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Kool Kat!




Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2014)

Not as cool as most the bikes here, but I dig it. 
'41 SamsCo


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Not as cool as most the bikes here, but I dig it.
> '41 SamsCo




This is not a competition, just and exhibition. And that is a cool bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Ed


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2014)

*Coolest bike*

Probably my 37 rollfast. It's nasty looking but it's one of my favorite riders and gets lots of attention when I ride it. People say it looks so deco! Rob.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 19, 2014)

*Just plain cool looking*









This has to be the coolest LOOKING bike I own.  EVANS Viscount 700.  Not seen another yet.  Nicest rider is probably my Panther III w/ 2 speed kickback.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2014)

bike, I wish I had a kool bike stand like that!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Probably my 37 rollfast. It's nasty looking but it's one of my favorite riders and gets lots of attention when I ride it. People say it looks so deco! Rob.




I love these frames.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 19, 2014)

In my opinion this is the coolest bike I own.




TrussBridgesquared by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 19, 2014)

*I think this one*

Is one i'll always keep


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2014)

yea, that's pretty darn kool Kraut....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2014)

This one. I kinda miss riding it. Hope the new owner is enjoying it as much as i did.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DonChristie (Nov 19, 2014)

Gonna have to go with my Colson!


----------



## slick (Nov 19, 2014)

My 39 Shelby Airflow. The one i will keep until the day i die, then my kids will have it. I ride it every year on my San Francisco ride along the Embarcadero from the Bay Bridge to the Golden Gate Bridge, over the Bridge and back. I also took it to Yosemite and rode around the valley floor. The bike rides incredible and smooth as a Cadillac.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 19, 2014)

i really like the racing bikes these last several years. it may not look like much but im pretty fond of this bastide pacing bike,and i like the eagle quite a bit, the shelbys not bad. thats always been my problem, i think most bikes are pretty cool, yours and mine


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 19, 2014)

*Cool!!*



mickeyc said:


> View attachment 180365View attachment 180366View attachment 180367
> 
> This has to be the coolest LOOKING bike I own.  EVANS Viscount 700.  Not seen another yet.  Nicest rider is probably my Panther III w/ 2 speed kickback.
> 
> Mike




I've always like Evans bikes,the fenders and the springer are the coolest to me. Love this one!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 19, 2014)

I've posted this pic before but since you asked this is my "coolest"


----------



## spoker (Nov 19, 2014)

cant get to my favorite cause of mother nature but these 2 are pretty kool cause they are nos and matchind


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2014)

this bike goes past coolest,its ice

 .It cant be ridden on warmer days though


----------



## Curtis68 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Wow!!!!*



Nickinator said:


> Ahhh hard question! I'd say my parade bike, '51 Goodyear Hiway Patrol. Also my best rider. Which is good because it's also the bike I have the most $$$$ in..... also the only one of my bikes "allowed" in the house
> 
> Darcie
> 
> View attachment 180347View attachment 180348View attachment 180349View attachment 180350View attachment 180351




Darcie,

That is one awesome looking bike.  I can see why it is your favorite/ coolest bike.

PC


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 19, 2014)

*not mine*

My coolest are Schwinn's that everyone has seen hundreds of times. Of bikes that I have seen in person, that I don't own, would be sm2501's burgundy safety streamliner, a restored TOC he has (I don't have a clue what it is) and Marty's green RMS37.

That's why I enjoy the pictures all of you share of the cyclone coaster rides.


----------



## sam (Nov 19, 2014)

M&L Racing
A Murphy & Littlejohn before Littlejohn & Murphy


----------



## jkent (Nov 19, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Ahhh hard question! I'd say my parade bike, '51 Goodyear Hiway Patrol. Also my best rider. Which is good because it's also the bike I have the most $$$$ in..... also the only one of my bikes "allowed" in the house
> 
> Darcie
> 
> View attachment 180347View attachment 180348View attachment 180349View attachment 180350View attachment 180351




Hard to believe, of all of the bikes you have....... that is what you have the most $$$$ in.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2014)

My girl doesn't come on here much, so I'll post a pic of her favorite & coolest bike. Be even cooler when I find a set of pedals

Early '36 Skylark

Pics from this weekend's Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride



















(This one stays in the house too:o)


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2014)

Tough call and I might have another answer as soon as tomorrow, but I am fond of my original chrome plated '35 Iver Johnson Super Mobike because it was never listed in the catalogues in this finish and possible the only one in existence (used as a promotional piece?).
I didn't pay a lot for it, there is a story behind my acquisition several years ago, and it's not the most valuable bike I have... but it is cool.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 19, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Tough call and I might have another answer as soon as tomorrow, but I am fond of my original chrome plated '35 Iver Johnson Super Mobike because it was never listed in the catalogues in this finish and possible the only one in existence (used as a promotional piece?).
> I didn't pay a lot for it, there is a story behind my acquisition several years ago, and it's not the most valuable bike I have... but it is cool.
> Chris
> View attachment 180565




Well that's one of my favorite bikes in the hobby.


----------



## tesch (Nov 19, 2014)

*My favorite bike/story*

One of my favorite bikes I own. It's cool to me that I found it and was able to get it restored and turned into an amazing bike.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 19, 2014)

My two Colson's. First one is a 1938 Streamliner with the waterfall badge, and the other one is a 1939 Colson Flyer snaptank.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> My two Colson's. First one is a 1938 Streamliner with the waterfall badge, and the other one is a 1939 Colson Flyer snaptank.
> View attachment 180582View attachment 180583




Wish I could give ya 10 "thumbs up"! NICE!!!!


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2014)

I've got a few that are pretty good contenders for the honor, but I'd have to say this one is the coolest. I'm the third CABE member to own this bike that I know of. Purchased from Aaron Thomas, who purchased it from Scott Mc. I'd appreciate any more info on any previous owners.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2014)

My coolest bicycle is the one that I'm riding at the time. Far too many cool factors on each one to have one rise to The Coolest....
Best of my coolest:


----------



## chitown (Nov 19, 2014)

*My coolest pre-WWIII ride*

Battle ready:


----------



## kunzog (Nov 19, 2014)

My Indian Archbar


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 19, 2014)

OK this may not be appreciated much cause, it's  a repop, lol. But more than that, a black phantom 100th anniversary framed 1997 Cruiser Deluxe and what makes it cool, of the 12 or so bikes I have from 1940 through a 1980/1 cruiser 5 is the  issued cruiser's internal hub 7 speed with twist grip shifter. And that it was a Craig's list find fer $75 buckaroos (seller asked for $50, but hell I had to make it an even 75! [grin] )  . A hate that Schwinn did such a crappy job on the phantom's chrome, but loves the paint with the modernized up-grade into the future, slick and easy modern cruiser, as it should be. Especially at 75 bucks,  It's just plain cool and my main rider.  I also like that the original owner's son rode the crap out of it too, "Cool" once again, as it should be!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

My 34 colson  high/low.feels like truck transmission when you shift


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2014)

jkent said:


> Hard to believe, of all of the bikes you have....... that is what you have the most $$$$ in.




Did you see the before picture? 
I did buy a lot of NOS parts for it...

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2014)

At the moment all my pictures are being held captive. Here is one of my current favorite available riders. One of about seven or eight that I have.


----------



## Duck (Nov 19, 2014)

Put this one together strictly for myself and my local rail trail. It's possibly the best riding bike I've ever owned, & gets nothing but compliments, everywhere it goes.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2014)

Duck said:


> Put this one together strictly for myself and my local rail trail. It's possibly the best riding bike I've ever owned, & gets nothing but compliments, everywhere it goes.




Of course I love it!! It looks more Motorcyclish with the blackwalls, but I do like my whitewalls for parade cred. 

Darcie


----------



## Duck (Nov 19, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Of course I love it!! It looks more Motorcyclish with the blackwalls, but I do like my whitewalls for parade cred.
> 
> Darcie



 Thanks, Darcie; White walls drive me crazy because they're always dirty- that was my solution


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2014)

Slick's '39 Airflow = MOST OVER THE TOP!


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2014)

Pieced together by Andy McCulloch. Interesting, because green doesn't seem to turn up that often. I think this bike needs a putter stem, don't you? Hint, hint.


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2014)

Duplicate post. Sorry


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Pieced together by Andy McCulloch. Interesting, because green doesn't seem to turn up that often. I think this bike needs a putter stem, don't you? Hint, hint.
> 
> View attachment 180616




I'll bet you didn't know that Andy bought that from me years ago.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 20, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Well that's one of my favorite bikes in the hobby.




Mine too -  I think it's as stunning as it is rare.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 20, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Tough call and I might have another answer as soon as tomorrow, but I am fond of my original chrome plated '35 Iver Johnson Super Mobike because it was never listed in the catalogues in this finish and possible the only one in existence (used as a promotional piece?).
> I didn't pay a lot for it, there is a story behind my acquisition several years ago, and it's not the most valuable bike I have... but it is cool.
> Chris
> View attachment 180565




I'd like to hear the story.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Tough call and I might have another answer as soon as tomorrow, but I am fond of my original chrome plated '35 Iver Johnson Super Mobike because it was never listed in the catalogues in this finish and possible the only one in existence (used as a promotional piece?).
> I didn't pay a lot for it, there is a story behind my acquisition several years ago, and it's not the most valuable bike I have... but it is cool.
> Chris




Awesome bike Chris. Does it have the original mirror? If so I would like a better pic. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## mike j (Nov 20, 2014)

*I would like to say my Silver King....*

... but I'm a sucker for Colson's.


----------



## mruiz (Nov 20, 2014)

MY 59 Wasp, sit's inside the house. For that reason. Not a Phantom, Not a Panter, Not a Aerocycle, But just cool. Had it for over 10years.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 20, 2014)

*tis a COLSON*

I traded for this COLSON from Schultz....FUN.FUN....MOE-SUN!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Hobo Bill said:


> I traded for this COLSON from Schultz....FUN.FUN....MOE-SUN!!!




I like that the badge is upside down.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 20, 2014)

*tis the eye of the beholder*

Tis' a mirage...mostly observed by old bike collectors .....


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 20, 2014)

Jus wondering, *Who owns this*:


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2014)

The BlueBird for sure...It's a true barn find and it's barn fresh. It was free and the story behind it landing in my possession is one i'll tell my grandchildren.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 20, 2014)

Hobo Bill said:


> Tis' a mirage...mostly observed by old bike collectors .....





*Hobo Bill ... is this a foto of a young walnut tree growin' out of it's original shell ?

What ever happened to it ?*

......  patric









=============================
=============================


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 20, 2014)

*The tall trees..........*

Patic...if the universe is kind to this very small walnut it wiil live under and around tall fir trees at my wifes house in elmira orygun...knot to far from another very small dawn redwood and then there are the squirrels .......tanks fer askin' Patric.........


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2014)

charnleybob said:


>




Very nice Bob! Did you get that from JG?


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 20, 2014)

Or this:


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 20, 2014)

But I do like my 4Gills:


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 20, 2014)

*The flo-cycle*


----------



## then8j (Nov 20, 2014)

Restored elgin twinbar, 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?16060-Twin-Bar-restore-project


----------



## slick (Nov 20, 2014)

charnleybob said:


>






My entire world revolves around owning this phenomenal bike at some point in my life and keeping it forever,parking it next to my Speedline and riding them both equally. God i love this bike!!!! Sweet dreams tonight!


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 21, 2014)

*Toss up....*

Between my Hextube...




and my Spaceliner




However it might be my Elgin Twinbar 4 Star Deluxe once I get it on the road....


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 21, 2014)

Only have 2.......but until the  53 Color Flow is done up the 59 Evans will be wearing the cool crown. She's kid of an oddball in the world of old bikes, but she's not aware of that !!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 21, 2014)

*Simple Hot Rod Cool?*

CWC prewar frame, Roadmaster postwar fork, Joe Kennedy black paint and pinstriped by yours truely.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 21, 2014)

*Very nice*



TWBikesnstripes said:


> CWC prewar frame, Roadmaster postwar fork, Joe Kennedy black paint and pinstriped by yours truely.




This bike looks like a tight,solid and quiet rider. You have good taste and this build shows. Rob.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 21, 2014)

*Hot Rod Bike*

Thanks, Rob. It does ride nice. Always liked those Roadmaster forks.


----------



## cl222 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you see me posting you know its about my master.

I love the history of the bike and the look it has. The french gray has gained a green tint in some places and the box stripes are only visible in the corners of the frame that have been untouched for almost 100 years.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 22, 2014)

*My pride and joy*

This is my dream bike. The streamline dreamboat


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 22, 2014)

'40 Dayton single flex - rides great and I can change things around for different looks


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 22, 2014)

Flat Tire said:


> '40 Dayton single flex - rides great and I can change things around for different looks



The added 2 spd is sweet


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sped Man (Nov 22, 2014)

First it isn't a Schwinn. Though I do like the Schwinn Autocycle. Especially with the speedo attached to the instrument panel handlebar brace. Those twin lights are kind of cool. The late 30s were the peak in bicycle design and beauty! I wish I could buy one. My favorite is the Shelby Speedline Airflow with the two lightening bolts. Those crazy handlebars take it over the top. It looks like it is moving while parked  Silverking and Elgin also designed some of the most famous bikes around. Truly it is hard to pick one. That is why, I have decided to buy all of them one day


----------



## mike j (Nov 22, 2014)

*Wow*



Sox-n-Bix said:


> View attachment 181210


----------



## JOEL (Nov 23, 2014)

Here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 23, 2014)

My original 41 Hawthorne ALL-American w "built in" ND 2 speed shifter with reproduction Pal Car sidecar..


----------



## oskisan (Nov 23, 2014)

*I like my Bowden...*


----------



## oskisan (Nov 23, 2014)

*But I also like my DX*


----------



## walter branche (Nov 24, 2014)

*sold it to jim dickie*

on display at the bicycle museum of america


----------



## walter branche (Nov 24, 2014)

*here is a pile*



oskisan said:


> View attachment 181330


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

walter branche said:


> on display at the bicycle museum of americaView attachment 181549




That is awesome Walter!


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 24, 2014)

*My 41 champion*







 my first overall re-do except for the seat(thanks sprocketman) not 100% correct but close but I love it


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 181570View attachment 181571View attachment 181572 my first overall re-do except for the seat(thanks sprocketman) not 100% correct but close but I love it




I love it too!


----------



## mike j (Nov 24, 2014)

*What's not to love ?*

Sharp bike & job, all around.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 24, 2014)

walter branche said:


> View attachment 181550View attachment 181551View attachment 181552View attachment 181553View attachment 181554View attachment 181555




Walt, did you slip in an Elgin to see if we were paying attention? Lol. Those pics are amazing! Did Ben give those to you? I love the production line in the front yard! Classic!


----------



## oskisan (Nov 25, 2014)

*Omg*

Holly Crap... That's all I can say!!



walter branche said:


> View attachment 181550View attachment 181551View attachment 181552View attachment 181553View attachment 181554View attachment 181555


----------



## videoranger (Nov 25, 2014)

Totally love that 41 Champion, well done!


----------



## Cory (Nov 26, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> My coolest bicycle is the one that I'm riding at the time. Far too many cool factors on each one to have one rise to The Coolest....
> Best of my coolest:
> View attachment 180587
> View attachment 180588View attachment 180589View attachment 180590View attachment 180592
> ...



Who rides their bike in the mall anyways. Mark does[emoji23]


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2014)

JOEL said:


> Here are a couple of my favorites.




This Silver King is very cool!


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2015)

*1936 Electric Crusader*

I wanted to bump this old thread to show a favorite "Parts" on a favorite bike. Every piece of this bike has been accrued over years from bike friends and bikes that I owned; from people I have met that love bikes like me....







Many of you can look at this bike and say yeah I sold him that part. Thank you one of my favorites.
Cyclingday, scrubbinrims, ohdeebee, onecatahula, 37schwinn, Cory, rustjunkies, Fordmike65, John, 37Fleetwood, Old Hotrod, Vets Stadium Swap and GWC swap, Cyclone Coaster swap, and probably more....


----------



## hoofhearted (May 4, 2015)

*My 1917 FM Bulldog .....*


----------



## spoker (May 4, 2015)

my favorite is a dyno mooneyes with a prototype computer controlled 4 speed hub,has anti-snakebite rims,dyno flam tread tires,i got it from a guy who worked for island cycle supply so he had access to the parts,Dewite at nokomus cycle put it all together,including front radial laced wheel,first pic is the bike [duh]



computor key board

 modem

 i like my dynos and felts with the more adult user friendly frames vs my older heavyweight that were designed for smaller ppl oh my god thats not old!


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2015)

...every one I've sold!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 4, 2015)

Awesome thread.

Hands down...'60 Continental. Suicide shift front derailleur and a bitchen decal package to boot...


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2015)

*Coolest bicycle in my collection*

Nothing special about it really, but I sure do like it. My 41 colson scout.


----------



## OzBiker (May 4, 2015)

By far my 61 Tornado.. With the 62 frame.


----------



## bikeyard (May 4, 2015)

This one is starting to grow on me


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> This one is starting to grow on meView attachment 212527View attachment 212529View attachment 212531View attachment 212533View attachment 212535




Nice find!


----------



## rollfaster (May 19, 2015)

*Coolest bike in my collection?*

This 1937 elgin is among my favorites of my bikes. Just picked up this glass reflector from a fellow member last week for it. I think it looks right at home on this bike. Rob.


----------



## bikeyard (May 19, 2015)

catfish said:


> Nice find!




Crazy thing is I just picked up a matching women's.


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> Crazy thing is I just picked up a matching women's.




Nice.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 19, 2015)

*my coolest*

in my collection


----------



## Ken Dine (May 24, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Ahhh hard question! I'd say my parade bike, '51 Goodyear Hiway Patrol. Also my best rider. Which is good because it's also the bike I have the most $$$$ in..... also the only one of my bikes "allowed" in the house
> 
> Darcie
> 
> View attachment 180347View attachment 180348View attachment 180349View attachment 180350View attachment 180351




I've enjoyed all the bikes in this thread, but your restoration of that "1951 Goodyear Hiway Patrol" bike really impressed me the most - JOB WELL DONE!

I live in Southern California and I've never even seen bikes like in this thread (in any shape) for sale around here.  Perhaps, because California has had a car culture from early on, so maybe in the 1930s and 1940s few of these bikes were even sold here?  Also, our lack of barns may cut down on the barn-finds a tad?


On a practical level, often California's bike culture has been in areas close to the Pacific Ocean, and since ocean air itself quickly rots metal, even when bikes are stored in garages within a few miles of the ocean, they don't last for very long.


----------



## tikicruiser (May 24, 2015)

I only have three bikes and I dig them all, but for the "Kool" factor it has to be my Columbia "Ratrod. It's unpainted, rusty, but a good rider.


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2015)

*1945 Lee Hartung Auction DX frame RESURRRRRRWRECKSHUN*

 *This early Post War DX frame was a Schwinn Factory Repaint 'Warranty" frame ......the ones sent back to Schwinn and then given to the Paint shop to 'practice' and hone their skills on.   Unique in that it was painted as a "B" Model in the cool Autocycle darts n' pinstripes mode.   I managed to find matching very rare "short frame" rear fender NOS, locking front truss fork, and front fender all in the Cobalt blue.  Topped off with a Black out ND 2speed and Black out front expander brake, mesinger saddle............the rest is smooth riding "Stealth" or Modest Rat history.  Bike rides like a dream.  *


----------



## 39zep (May 24, 2015)

My Dad's Coolest, 1950 Red Phantom with handlebars upside down. (Dogs name was frisky)
Mine, my 1937 Roadmaster.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2015)

1940 Western Flyer that I added to my collection since this thread was started.  maybe the coolest bike I own because I got to make it mine. 




And a pic from where it was found and how it looked when I got it. 






Heavy duty spokes Morrow rear hub dark painted drop centers.  way cool bike


----------



## Evans200 (May 25, 2015)

I think all 3 of my bikes are cool, to some extent. But the coolest is the 53 Colorflow (foreground). Laden with period accessories, it draws a lot attention in my little town, and my grand kids love playing with the horn and lights. My legs are shot after every ride, but I'm always smiling!


----------



## slick (May 25, 2015)

I don't really have a distinct favorite because they all are cool in some way or another but here are the two that i enjoy the most. My Roadmaster cycle truck, and my 39 Shelby speedline Airflow.


----------



## Evans200 (May 25, 2015)

slick said:


> I don't really have a distinct favorite because they all are cool in some way or another but here are the two that i enjoy the most. My Roadmaster cycle truck, and my 39 Shelby speedline Airflow.  View attachment 216294View attachment 216295




Your Shelby is outrageously beautiful!


----------



## Eric (Aug 5, 2015)

Coolest Bike I own.  I have owned it since I could ride a bike.  Never had training wheels.


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 6, 2015)

My Speedline.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2015)

Since when does my opinion count?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 6, 2015)

Eric said:


> Coolest Bike I own.  I have owned it since I could ride a bike.  Never had training wheels.
> View attachment 229722
> View attachment 229723
> View attachment 229724




WINNER!!!! Very cool!

And Bri..your opinion DOES count.. ESPECIALLY if its like mine..OUTSIDE of our house mine counts..


----------



## PINOYRODDER (Aug 6, 2015)

as of now for me, it's my ratty wingbar:o


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 6, 2015)

Sometimes I sit and think how thankful I am that some kid put a 700 series Whizzer kit on a '39 Schwinn Autocycle and left it for me to find...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 6, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> Sometimes I sit and think how thankful I am that some kid put a 700 series Whizzer kit on a '39 Schwinn Autocycle and left it for me to find...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That bike is drenched with coolness.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 6, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> That bike is drenched with coolness.




dripping


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2015)

Based on where this bike was found and by how the original owner chose to set it up, I'd have to say that this bike is definitely one of the coolest in my collection.
1940 Schwinn built Henderson outfitted for Western Union Messenger service.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## catfish (Aug 7, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Based on where this bike was found and by how the original owner chose to set it up, I'd have to say that this bike is definitely one of the coolest in my collection.
> 1940 Schwinn built Henderson outfitted for Western Union Messenger service.http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2015/08/b7c3de52e6153070eca7b7cdad8deaf2-1.jpg[/img
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal[/QUOTE]
> Very cool set up! Lots of cool parts!


----------



## catfish (Aug 7, 2015)

PINOYRODDER said:


> View attachment 229896 as of now for me, it's my ratty wingbar:o




Are those both 26 inch tires? Or is it 26 front, 24 rear? Looks cool!


----------



## catfish (Aug 7, 2015)

catfish said:


> Not the rarest, oldest, or most expensive. But the one you think is the coolest bike in your collection.




This is my coolest bike.


----------



## Wcben (Aug 7, 2015)

I dont really have a "collection" but of all that I've had, the one thats the coolest is the one I still have.... My 1903 Racycle cushion!


----------



## then8j (Nov 16, 2017)

The very first classic bike that started it all!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hard to pick but I love the purps..


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## mickeyc (Nov 17, 2017)

As of right now...my '26 Columbia...I ride it as often as I can.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 17, 2017)

The three that are sitting outside at the moment!


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 17, 2017)

My 1938 Roadmaster Supreme from just a rusty frame to live again.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 17, 2017)

Well, without regard to rarity, I would say my list are these top five. I have some bikes that are truly rare finds, but are not worth hardly anything monetarily and vice-versa.

- 1965 Huffy Silver Jet. I am certain most people on this forum have seen this chromed beauty in person or in pictures, I ride it often. I have four Silver Jets. This one is my favorite. It was loaned to a museum in Lancaster, Ohio in 2016.

- 1955 Huffy Radiobike. I prefer the blue one over the red, it just pops and stands out. It will look even more beautiful when finished. I am quite sentimental to this one. My love for early rock-and-roll was re-kindled when I received this bike.

- 1991 Western Flyer Kodiak. A case of rarity does not equal money, I know that this bike is worth maybe $100-$125 in perfect condition. I just think it's neat to have a Western Flyer mountain bike, proving the Western Flyer name survived even until the death of Western Auto itself. The planned build for this - if I ever finish it - is to build a hybrid out of it. I just need to decide on a drive train! Even the shifters bear "Western Flyer" on them.

- 1960 Dayton Speedster. A project in waiting, I can't wait to see it done. To finally begin. A rare Dayton middleweight. Deep, metallic purple, with white and gold trim, chrome fins, electric tail light, and Delta horn inside the tank. I feel obligated to fully restore this bike, to show a forgotten chapter in the history of the Dayton marque.

- 1963 Huffy Impala, in special-order black. With only one ad by a member here to back up my hypothesis of an optional color, this basic, but dapper, bicycle has A LOT of memories. I would not sell it for any price. It was featured on the Eagle Scout Association Facebook page, and was shown at the old Daddy Katz bike show many times, and took home an award once.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Man that's tough...


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## 39zep (Nov 17, 2017)

Did you say "Coolest" or "Coldest Beer!"?
Happy Birthday Mike!!!


----------



## Duchess (Nov 17, 2017)

Probably _Interrobang_—a 1964 Spaceliner with dial shifted 3-speed Sturmey Archer, reproduction of what I think was a pre-war Hawthorne crossbar handlebar with full width crossbar that requires an open-faced stem, TRM tank, custom lights, rack, saddle.

_

 _
_

 _

Not sure it's because it's cool, but _Retro Rocket_ gets more comments.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 17, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> View attachment 580938



NICE


----------



## bricycle (Nov 17, 2017)

since when does my opinion count?


----------



## MantonSmith (Nov 17, 2017)

My 41 Mead Autocycle.


----------



## phantom (Nov 17, 2017)

My 55 3 speed Corvette that I converted to a Ballooner


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 17, 2017)

Classicriders said:


> View attachment 710604



WOW!It came out NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 18, 2017)

Considering what it looked like when I found it I’d say this old Hawthorne farm bike survivor. 
But then again they’re all cool.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 18, 2017)

1937 Glidacycle!!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 18, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> 1937 Glidacycle!!!!
> View attachment 711290



You need to take a video of that bad boy in action.


----------



## spoker (Nov 18, 2017)

this one now that its done andez 2 ride


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 19, 2017)

I have 16 vintage bikes, but if I could only choose one to keep, it would most definitely be my Bluebird. Not because it's the rarest, or because it's at the top of many bike folk's list but because it's SO insanely cool. This thread didn't ask your top 5, nor did it ask what other people's bike you think is the coolest, strictly speaking it asks which bike you own that you think is the coolest, in your own opinion.... and of all the bikes I own, or have ever owned, this one is that bike. And I don't really care if anyone agrees with me, I didn't hunt it down for 30 years to impress anyone else, I bought it because it's the coolest damn bike I have ever seen and none will ever be cooler.

You would think being the ultimate cool bike for me I would have better photos of it... but when I want to look at it, which is every day, I just go in my living room and stare at it. Sorry for the not so great photos.

I recently discovered it to be a 1935 model from the serial number, making it one of the earliest produced/sold Bluebirds. Grips, pedals, headlight lens, pencil stand, horn/light buttons and fender ornament are all original, no repro parts on this bike, save for maybe the door is replaced.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 19, 2017)

@MantonSmith; what a GREAT photo!! (Post #152) That smile says it all... made me smile just looking at it.


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2017)

I like this old guy since I laced a 2 speed hub................


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

I have really enjoyed going through this thread and looking at all the bike pics.  Some of my  coolest bikes are now somebody else’s coolest bikes.
 This is my 1936 Electric 
 Definitely the coolest Schwinn I have ever or will ever own.


 

 

 
 It is still here on my list of coolest Bikes that I own and love to ride. 
 I’ve added some super cool parts over the years while this thread was buried.
 I’m not done with it; it will be cooler than you can imagine


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 20, 2017)

My Virtue Ortho based on a Pedersen design. 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 20, 2017)

As of right now my 1954 Schwinn Jaguar 3 speed


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for understanding that this thread was to be about the "one" bike you think is your coolest. A people have used it to show off all their bikes... 




Balloonatic said:


> I have 16 vintage bikes, but if I could only choose one to keep, it would most definitely be my Bluebird. Not because it's the rarest, or because it's at the top of many bike folk's list but because it's SO insanely cool. This thread didn't ask your top 5, nor did it ask what other people's bike you think is the coolest, strictly speaking it asks which bike you own that you think is the coolest, in your own opinion.... and of all the bikes I own, or have ever owned, this one is that bike. And I don't really care if anyone agrees with me, I didn't hunt it down for 30 years to impress anyone else, I bought it because it's the coolest damn bike I have ever seen and none will ever be cooler.
> View attachment 711532


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 20, 2017)

My Rochester, lovely to ride and a bit of a poser!

 
Superb thread, some lovely machines!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2017)

catfish said:


> Thanks for understanding that this thread was to be about the "one" bike you think is your coolest. A people have used it to show off all their bikes...



I understand; I am just far too fickle to pick only one....


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 20, 2017)

catfish said:


> Thanks for understanding that this thread was to be about the "one" bike you think is your coolest. A people have used it to show off all their bikes...



Sorry man. 
I put up one classic and one based on a classic. Feel free to delete one of your choosing or have an administrator do it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleMan (Nov 20, 2017)

Favorite of mine.... I love the patina (crust) and the look. Coincidentally I have Catfish to thank for this one.....  Thanks


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2017)

SimpleMan said:


> Favorite of mine.... I love the patina (crust) and the look. Coincidentally I have Catfish to thank for this one.....  ThanksView attachment 712269




I'm glad it found a good home!


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 20, 2017)

Circa 1887 Rudge High Wheel Safety (38" front wheel


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2017)

Blue Streak said:


> Circa 1887 Rudge High Wheel Safety (38" front wheel
> 
> View attachment 712306




WOW !


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 20, 2017)

My coolest bike. May change soon though


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 20, 2017)

I think this one may have bumped out the one I posted a few years ago.


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I think this one may have bumped out the one I posted a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 712362




This bike is so cool!


----------



## buickmike (Nov 20, 2017)

Copy that catfish; can I see close-up of spec sheet cause it appears to say Chris Steiner.


----------



## Brian (Nov 20, 2017)

Although not nearly as cool as many I've seen on this post, I guess this is my "coolest".
'53 Shelby 52A badged "Fox"


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 20, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Copy that catfish; can I see close-up of spec sheet cause it appears to say Chris Steiner.



It does, That's me. http://www.ratrodbikes.com/rat-rod-bikes-build-off-12-winner


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 21, 2017)

Just caught up with this thread - all great photography, great work, and too many amazing bikes to call out.

Mine is simple, '57 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix.  Built to look stock, but the bottom end is all custom, making it a lot more versatile in my big hills. The frame is all original, and I built everything bolt-on, without altering the original frame and fork


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 21, 2017)

Blue Streak said:


> Circa 1887 Rudge High Wheel Safety (38" front wheel
> 
> View attachment 712306



Holy Mama! That is INTENSELY cool! I rode and owned a few high wheelers in my time, and even saw the insane collection of Bob Trapanier, but never saw one like this! I love the foot rests, and the chain drive is just sublime. MAN! That is just BADD-ASS!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't have any real cool vintage bikes yet. My favorite in my collection is probably my Schwinn Varsity that I refurbished, but that is mostly do to sentimental reasons as it was originally a childhood gift from my parents. It is one of the nicer looking bikes I have turned out.





Probably my favorite one to ride is also a Schwinn, A beat up Schwinn Le Tour (This one requires the least effort to peddle in my collection, and is a nice smooth ride.  I like it for longer trips). I'm still a beginner in this hobby, and enjoy seeing all the wonderful bikes posted in these forums.

The bike that has received the most compliments, and questions from others out on the trails is the Higgins in my avatar, Its a rat type of build from a collection of various parts.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite at the moment is this recent acquisition.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 21, 2017)

catfish said:


> Not the rarest, oldest, or most expensive. But the one you think is the coolest bike in your collection.



My first prewar Schwinn. 1941 Excelsior Dx. Nothing special or fancy about it, but I still have it and I love it. 
I took the dents out  of the tank and painted it along with a few other tune ups.


----------



## RJWess (Nov 21, 2017)

This fine work of art. My 1990 Klein Attitude.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 21, 2017)

*While my '17 F-M bulldog is still my coolest bicycle .....     



 





My favorite cyber- cycle is this Orient Roadster .. built from an Orient Tandem ...



 

 *


*

 





 




*


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 21, 2017)

1923 hendee


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 22, 2017)

My coolest bicycle in my opinion, that's a tough call because I've acquired several lately that are pretty cool. But I have to go with the '37 Viking. Since this pic was taken I've added a sure spin and a horn lite.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 22, 2017)

1918 Sears Chief


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 22, 2017)

My coolest one, 1936 balloon tire Indian.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 23, 2017)

Boris said:


> I've got a few that are pretty good contenders for the honor, but I'd have to say this one is the coolest. I'm the third CABE member to own this bike that I know of. Purchased from Aaron Thomas, who purchased it from Scott Mc. I'd appreciate any more info on any previous owners.
> 
> View attachment 180585
> 
> View attachment 180585




That bike came from JR Planck in Cortland, NY.


----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2017)

Don’t know if it’s my coolest  but it’s in my top 10 !


----------



## rickyd (Nov 23, 2017)

Currently enamored with this


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 3, 2018)

Got to love a bike banned from racing due to being too fast  I guess that was one of the reasons why I purchased it years ago.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I’m not done with it; it will be cooler than you can imagine



Next level coolness paint by @TWBikesnstripes 
1936 Electric
...I love it.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 4, 2018)

My favorite bike by far is my custom Hawthorne 6 bar. When I built it out of a bent girl's bike, I wasn't sure how it would turn out. It cruises effortlessly and is super comfy to ride.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 4, 2018)

right now its my 41 hawthorne all American with the built in 2-speed


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 2, 2018)

*Great Thread .....*

*Would love to see more membership contributions.*

*Thanks in advance.*

*..... patric*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2018)

I only have a couple old bikes. I like this one best, 46 DX. I recently put a skip tooth chain and "girls bike" gearing on it.


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2018)

This one is very high on my cool list.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 2, 2018)

Well it was , sold it here on the C.A.B.E  last year , my 49 Columbia 5 star superb


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2018)

catfish said:


> This one is very high on my cool list.
> 
> View attachment 877476



What is it?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2018)

I sold this 30 years ago and just traded some badges to get it back. It's my favorite at the moment. I got it in the mail today. Barry
1934 Schwinn Excelsior tall frame


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2018)

bricycle said:


> What is it?




1914 Pope Motobike.  Winner of the Ann Arbor Classic Bike Of The Year 2018.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2018)

My 1936 Electric has a Stamped saddle and front "dust guard" 
Leather work by @rustjunkie 
I am hooked on this bike.









In the pic above you may notice the new front chain ring; or not.
Coolest Schwinn for me.


----------



## kreika (Oct 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> My 1936 Electric has a Stamped saddle and front "dust guard"
> Leather work by @rustjunkie
> I am hooked on this bike.
> View attachment 877678View attachment 877679View attachment 877681View attachment 877683
> ...




I missed the chainring but noticed the buns.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 2, 2018)

My Virtue Ortho based on a Pedersen design. 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anders1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Iverider said:


> In my opinion this is the coolest bike I own.
> 
> View attachment 580831TrussBridgesquared by VW Sightings, on Flickr



I really love this tall Iver!


----------



## anders1 (Oct 3, 2018)

I’ve been showing this one on the CABE lately. My newest addition. A 1919 Iver Johnson model 90 Road Racer. I think it’s pretty cool...


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 3, 2018)

I think this circa 1887 Rudge High Wheel Safety (38" front wheel) is one of my cooler bicycles:


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 3, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> My favorite at the moment is this recent acquisition.
> 
> View attachment 712936
> 
> View attachment 712937



That is one very cool bike.


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 3, 2018)

This is probably my coolest and one of my favorite bikes is my '37 Roadmaster Supreme but I am working on one that may end up being cooler.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 3, 2018)

My new coolest is todays find.
Still unknown


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 5, 2018)

I have to say my Bluebird by far.  There really isn't much out there like it.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 16, 2020)

This is a great thread! I imagine, a lot bikes have been bought since this ended in 2018.
So lets see some new stuff!
My favorite bike is my Dayton!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 16, 2020)

1941 Hawthorne Comet .  It's just got so much character .


----------



## tech549 (Apr 16, 2020)

this one is pretty cool!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 16, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> This is a great thread! I imagine, a lot bikes have been bought since this ended in 2018.
> So lets see some new stuff!
> My favorite bike is my Dayton!



There are a few others that are pretty cool, but out of all the bikes I’ve acquired since then, the 1938 Berry Cohen Special, is the coolest.





















I mean, this thing just exudes cool!
Maybe not the guy riding it so much, Lol!


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 16, 2020)

As of today unidentifiable turn of the century racing tandem with amazing lugs


----------



## kreika (Apr 16, 2020)

This heavy on the patina Shelby is one of my cool cat favorites.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 16, 2020)

my koolist bike 61 corvette 5-speed....got new and been ridin' cents...nutin' finer


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 16, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> the 1938 Berry Cohen Special, is the coolest.




            Straight and simple....................YES - YES - YES.......................


----------



## Rollo (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## SteveF (Apr 16, 2020)

I think this is my coolest bike. I've been riding this one quite a bit lately and it's a really nice ride. Very soft and smooth. I have a black and gold x53 that's in better shape but the red and chrome on this one really pops plus it has the original light and pedals.


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2020)

Hard to pick one but my 42 Colson Firestone Flying Ace, one of the first Original paint bikes I bought 30 some years ago is one of my coolest!, thought about putting blackwalls but had new WW Carlisles when I bought it so just left them. I don't know what they were but had some red ( kinda translucent ) original grips that just melted off one summer in my moms garage ( early wastime rubber? ) and don't remember how much nicer the paint was but been in a few leaky garages over the years I've had it!


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2020)

My choice is my 1959 JC Higgins Flightliner.  The coolest in my stable, but not my most favorite.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 17, 2020)

Maybe this one now..Finally starting work on it.Have seat and grips cleaned and ready! A little at a time at home on lockdown with my little boy..


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 17, 2020)

My current favorite, and most fun to ride out of all my bikes. 1937 Glidacycle


----------



## bike (Apr 17, 2020)

^^^^^
Make a video!!!


----------



## 39zep (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 17, 2020)

1936 Shelby, Cadillac badged


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm really digging my CWC built 38 Zep. Equipped with my favorite style rack and guard in the hobby.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 18, 2020)

bike said:


> ^^^^^
> Make a video!!!




I'll have to figure out how to post it. Says file is too large.


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2020)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1176059
> 
> View attachment 1176060




Very Nice! Tell us about this build!


----------



## 1898Columbia (Apr 18, 2020)

My Racycle is way cooler than me.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 18, 2020)

This is Difficult cause I think all my bikes are Cool . This one of my Cool bikes 
39  Monark 5 bar


----------



## locomotion (Apr 18, 2020)

this one


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 18, 2020)

Coolest one I just built & sold.  Harley Worksman    Heavy bike but rides smooth


----------



## locomotion (Apr 19, 2020)

or this one
dang file too big, let'S find a way


----------



## 39zep (Apr 19, 2020)

catfish said:


> Very Nice! Tell us about this build!



Hey Ed,
Thank you very much. I did not want to hijack this thread, so I posted a reply under 41 Hawthorne Arch Bar HD in classic bike section.
Be Safe!


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 19, 2020)

I consider myself lucky as I have a few I consider my favorite. That being said I have down sized some over the years . I would say this one is my favorite rider .


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 19, 2020)

bike said:


> ^^^^^
> Make a video!!!




Here it is! Figured out how to put it on youtube lol. Please ignore the crappy quality of the video. 
In the past, I have tried to film the drivetrain while riding it, which proved very difficult. 
So this time, it's on a bike stand so everyone can get a pretty good look at how this machine works.


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 19, 2020)

Great video, now that I understand the mechanics of it, any chance we can get a video of someone riding it? I can't picture the body mechanics.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 19, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> Great video, now that I understand the mechanics of it, any chance we can get a video of someone riding it? I can't picture the body mechanics.




Here you go.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 21, 2020)

At the moment my 
1951 C.W.S - 1 of 7 on the interwebs
In a few weeks ill post a different one on a seperate page


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jay81 said:


> Here it is! Figured out how to put it on youtube lol. Please ignore the crappy quality of the video.
> In the past, I have tried to film the drivetrain while riding it, which proved very difficult.
> So this time, it's on a bike stand so everyone can get a pretty good look at how this machine works.



Got one of those..they are cool


----------



## Gladiron (Apr 29, 2020)

IMHO the coolest bike(s) I have seen were recent revelations right here on the CABE. I don't own any "cool" bikes.
To me, "cool" is and always has been a pursuit of the young and young at heart to be envied in style and sometimes substance. These two bikes would surely achieve that. 
@Jewelman13's The Finkinator




@Axlerod's Naked 1953 Super Monark Deluxe




Am I wrong?


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 18, 2020)

I know they aren't vintage...& I can't decide which one I like more!


----------



## JLF (Sep 18, 2020)

It’s not my rarest or most valuable, but my 1936 Shelby I got from a fellow CABER is my current favorite, for the simple reason that it’s patina all across the bike matches so perfectly.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2020)

I'd have to say it's this one now


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 18, 2020)

Now you have to sell all your Colson's.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 18, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd have to say it's this one now
> 
> View attachment 1269254



Howdy, how are you? What's that badge say on it? Road Master? Barry


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Howdy, how are you? What's that badge say on it? Road Master? Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2020)

Well a bit more time has passed since this thread has been boosted, and another cool factor bike has been built.
This 1918 Excelsior Cycle Company, Auto-Bike, is really a product of the Cabe itself.


The frame has been passed around the Cabe for years, with each successive owner adding to it’s completeness.



I’ve had my eye on it every step of the way, and I finally got my turn at the wheel, courtesy of @carlitos60.
Mesinger Auto-Cushion saddle, courtesy of
@geosbike.


When I got it, it had been stripped of all its paint, so I sent it out for a new coat, courtesy of, @TWBikesnstripes.



The super cool, genuine Auto-Wheel accessory came courtesy of, @Jesse McCauley.



So, since this bike gets the crowd pleasing,
“ Cool Bike Man!” when ever I ride it.



I felt like it should be included in this thread.









1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.
Thanks, guys!
I couldn’t have done it without you.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 18, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1269283



Thank you sir!


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## RJWess (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 18, 2020)

This one!


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 18, 2020)

Not Vintage (well kinda becoming it) my 2004 Nirve Switchblade I bought for $120. This is how I got it 



& this is it evolving


Someday I'll finish it & it'll be as mind blowing as some of these crazy vintage pieces of rollin' art.


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 18, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> This one!
> 
> View attachment 1269568



Killer bike Nate.
A super rare bike, indeed.


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 18, 2020)

Here are some of my coolest bikes.


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2020)

One of my coolest, Manton & Smith "AIRCYCLE"!


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 20, 2020)

These are just some of my kewel bikes...


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm a Monark guy myself. While I have others, Survivor Super Deluxe's up to 1952 (9 now) rule at my shop. 2 of my favorites.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 21, 2020)

Me & my lovely son love these one.

We have (Mucho, Mucho. CARIÑO)

FOR THIS LITTLE, (1937/24") FRIEND.



  S.K.M.



Stay safe and enjoy your beautiful bikes.
Either boys or girls bikes.

Have a bless day with family!!!and friends!!!


----------



## Tim s (Sep 23, 2020)

Jon Olson said:


> My 1938 Roadmaster Supreme from just a rusty frame to live again.
> 
> View attachment 710596
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike! Tim S


----------



## Danielle (Nov 29, 2020)

Epic bike shops 56 jetflo


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 29, 2020)

Danielle said:


> Epic bike shops 56 jetflo
> 
> View attachment 1308901
> 
> ...



Top speed on that Beauty?


----------



## Danielle (Nov 29, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Top speed on that Beauty?



About 45


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 29, 2020)

my 1915 Crown bike-love the curly frame.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 29, 2020)

Danielle said:


> About 45



Gnarly. Awesome looking cruiser & now added to my gallery of bike inspirations.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2021)

Well my coolest color and coolest ( & only ) middleweight, 58 Deluxe Hornet set up the way I like it!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 10, 2021)

mrg said:


> Well my coolest color and coolest ( & only ) middleweight, Deluxe Hornet
> 
> View attachment 1444417
> 
> ...



I dig it 👍🏻


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm not as cool as my 1951 Huffy


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 10, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm not as cool as my 1951 Huffy
> 
> View attachment 1444422
> 
> View attachment 1444424



If I could afford it I'd buy that 😉😎


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 10, 2021)

As with most, the most recent one is usually the favorite.....

But I have deep love for the late ‘20’s and early ‘30’s motobikes. This 1933 Schwinn B9 is my favorite and one of my most recent builds. It just has a look to me and it’s not done yet. Still lots of more correct parts to source and get the look exactly where I want it.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 10, 2021)

I have quite a few WW1 European bicycles but this one has great provenance and is in very good condition for its age  it was estimated that the first world war left almost 6 .million orphans throughout Europe - Dutch orphan society collcted kids till the mid 1920 s this is one of their bikes


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 10, 2021)

This one.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 10, 2021)

Isn’t this kind of like asking which is your favorite child?


----------

